# I need more SHIMAJIRO!! ( the tiger cub educational anime)



## Ryuu Majin (May 11, 2007)

Few days ago, a friend posted a clip of Shimajirou from kemono anime named "Shimashimatora no Shimajirou". That was so cute educational anime, and I found it more interesting when I searched Youtube. 

I have downloaded a couple of clips but when I'm trying to find others, Youtube have erased it from their database because of the Copyright Claim. I hope anybody could send me a flv/clip of it. The theme is about *"crossing a street"*. The most popular I tried to search around the video is only Shimajirou's *pooping "party"*.

So far, I just have "*toilet training*" and "*ninja manners*". If you guys have another clips about Shimajirou Anime, I hope you would share it with me. Pleeeeeeeeeease? Pretty Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase? I beg youuuuuuu T3T

Thanks in advance.


----------



## soundhound (May 11, 2007)

I know there's one of him using one of those crouching toilet things...
man those videos creep me out.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 12, 2007)

It's just underaged porn.


----------

